# Award Boot Block BIOS V1.0(BIOS ROM Checksum Error) Please Help me!



## grahic (Aug 16, 2007)

hello people. I have some troubles on my motherboard. Frist my computer is
Windows XP PRO
celeron D 2.9GHZ
1024 DDR400 Ram
200G HardDrive
Nvidia Geforce FX5500 Graphic Card

my computer had 512 ram ( 2X 256DDR400 RAM) And i had a 1 slot left so i decide to buy a 1stick 512DDR400 Ram order to make 1024 Ram. I brought it and placed into my motherboard. Then i booted my computer and just 4second later, i get the following message

Award Boot Block BIOS V1.0
Copyright(C) 2000
Award Software INC

Bios Rom Checksum error
Detecting floppy drive A media
Disk Boot Failure
Insert system disk and press enter

I never seen this "Award Boot Block Bios v1.0" error before... i dont know my computer isn't working. I tired to press the DEL button to setup but i couldn't see any sign on the screen and the keyboard wasn't working...

So i put the new 512DDR400 ram in the bin." because i was really angry and also wasted some money. I could've brought Burger king meals for a week". And turn the computer back on again. But i still got the same error. Then i was really angry so i went outside just to take a quick break. 10mins later i went to my computer again and pull out the battery and reset the jumpers to reset the bios. i thought this would solve the problem but i still got the same error. I was really angry..trust me... 

So i had no choice but ring my friend for a help.. i explain everything " it took me about 15mins" and he told me that i should flash the motherboard.
I asked him what the hell is flash mean?" i know what is flash mean in english but i dont know what is flash in computers... you know what i mean... anyway he said i should go to this Flash website and download the file and save into the floppy disk and boot it up with the motherboard and it should be able to place a new files onto the motherboard and it would work. But i dont know how to do that. I also dont know where i can download this file. I heard it is an image or something...i really dont know..

i have a floppy disk on my computer.. so i think all i need to do this download the file and save into a floppy. but the floppy disk into the floopy drive, turn the bloody computer on and it should be able to reinstall the datas onto my motherboard but i told you, i dont know how..

so if you can help me, where i can download this file or if there is an another error...


Cheers

ahhh wait, my motherboard is Elite Group L4VXA2

Quote: I would be happy if you can download the file to me and send it to my e-mail: [email protected]. heheheh


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, the first thing I would try is to reset the cmos.. look like you have tried that. Did you unplug the power supply cord wait 15 seconds then short the clear cmos pins for at least 5 seconds? If that didn't work I try to pull the cmos battery for at least 30 seconds.. like you have tried.

To flash the motherboard to latest bios you must first find the correct, latest bios for your board.. I had trouble finding the board you have. It looks like that's an ECS board... what socket is that board? When I search ECS I can't find it in there. That appears to be an older board, hopefully ECS still has the bios information on their site, they're supposed to.


----------



## rascard2007 (Aug 14, 2007)

To help U we need that U post first the maker and model of ur motherboard. Ur friend was rigth seem to be that ur BIOS had suffered a corruption, perhaps an ESD when U were adding the memory stick. BTW when U add a bigger capacity stick to ur system RAM is a good Idea to put the biggest one in ur first memory slot


----------



## grahic (Aug 16, 2007)

ECS L4VXA2 VIA P4X400 Socket 478 ATX Motherboard

Please download the flash file for me. Because i dont know how to..

thanks!!!


----------

